# Language Competency Requirement for Long Term Residency Permit



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

In answer to another thread someone provided a link to this useful site which contains a wealth of information in several languages. 
Home - Pratomigranti

Among the information was this:
*Italian Language Test for EU Long Term Residence Permit applicants*
From December 9th 2010, foreign nationals who apply for the EU Long Term Residence Permit must undergo an Italian Language test. The level of Italian required to pass is the equivalent of Level A2 established by the Common European Framework of References for Language Learning, as approved by the Council of Europe.​
This is absolutely the first that I've heard of this. Assuming that a "EU Long Term Residence Permit" is the same as an "Italian Long Term Residence Permit" *I'm dead*.

:flypig:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*I'm Alive!*

Momentary panic relieved.

The deal is this. This is the residency *card* not the residency *permit* or _Permesso di Soggiorno_. One can apply for card after, among other things, demonstrating language competency after residing in Italy for 5 years. At that point you can apparently stop renewing the PdS annually.

This is my interpretation of "http://www.pratomigranti.it/en/documenti/permesso-soggiorno/tipologie/lungo-periodo/pagina45.html"

*EU Long Term Residence Permit*
From February 16th 2007, the EU Long Term Residence Permit replaces the residence card (Carta Di Soggiorno) for foreign nationals. It is issued by the local Police Headquarters (Questura) to persons who have been legally resident in Italy for at least 5 years. The EU Permit does not have an expiry date (it is open-ended) and allows the holder, among other things, to: 


enter Italy without a visa; 
enter another country within the European Union and reside there for tourism reasons for a period of no longer than 90 days; 
apply for maternity benefit; 
apply for disability benefit; 
work (subject to conversion) in countries who comply with the European Directive 2004/38/CE

:flypig:


----------

